# Streatham chitter chatter thread



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

I know there is a lot of exciting stuff going on in Streatham, which I'm concerned a lot of people won't hear about if it's posted about elsewhere on the boards so I thought I would start this thread, which people interested in the Zone 3 section of the A23 and surrounding area could subscribe to and keep up to date with events.

I'd suggest that Streatham-related news be posted here rather than elsewhere - no-one would want important info to be missed on account of it not being shared with the appropriate audience.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

i think it's only you that's bothered tbh. 'brixton' on U75 means brixton and the surrounding area - basically the lambeth borough. and i'm happy about that.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

It's never bothered me.  If Herne Hill, Dulwich, Tulse Hill, Camberwell, Stockwell, Kennington and Clapham news can go on the Brixton thread, I don't see why Streatham can't.

You just wanted to start a new thread didn't you teuchter?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

PS:  Could you also tell this person to post in the correct forum please.  He really should know better

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/346865-Streatham-High-Road-littered-with-closed-venues-and-leisure-facilities....?highlight=Streatham


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 28, 2011)

I wonder if the mods have ever put Editor on a ban.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I wonder if the mods have ever put Editor on a ban.


 
Ask Crispy to do it.  He's good like that


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's never bothered me.  If Herne Hill, Dulwich, Tulse Hill, Camberwell, Stockwell, Kennington and Clapham news can go on the Brixton thread, I don't see why Streatham can't.
> 
> You just wanted to start a new thread didn't you teuchter?


 
You may wish to PM the mods to get the Camberwell chitter chatter thread closed down, then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> You may wish to PM the mods to get the Camberwell chitter chatter thread closed down, then.



Camberwell should really have its own thread.  It's er.... different and it's way away from the A23 (like Dulwich and Herne Hill)


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

So, to summarise, news from Herne Hill, Dulwich, Tulse Hill, Camberwell, Stockwell, Kennington and Clapham can go on the Brixton thread, but Camberwell should have it's own thread, but Streatham shouldn't have its own thread because it's way away from the A23. 

Should Clapham have its own thread and what about Tulse Hill and if so why and if not why not?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i think it's only you that's bothered tbh. 'brixton' on U75 means brixton and the surrounding area - basically the lambeth borough. and i'm happy about that.


 
So no-one would raise an eyebrow if I started posting about events at the Royal Festival Hall on the Brixton thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 28, 2011)

it would depend on your motives for posting such an event


----------



## Badgers (Apr 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> So no-one would raise an eyebrow if I started posting about events at the Royal Festival Hall on the Brixton thread.


 
I barely know what forum I am in, let alone what thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> So, to summarise, news from Herne Hill, Dulwich, Tulse Hill, Camberwell, Stockwell, Kennington and Clapham can go on the Brixton thread, but Camberwell should have it's own thread, but Streatham shouldn't have its own thread because it's way away from the A23.
> 
> Should Clapham have its own thread and what about Tulse Hill and if so why and if not why not?



How's Streatham way away from the A23?  It's *on the Abloody23*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

Badgers said:


> I barely know what forum I am in, let alone what thread.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How's Streatham way away from the A23?  It's *on the Abloody23*


 
Sorry, that's what I meant. Easy to make these mistakes when there's basically no rhyme nor reason to what one is paraphrasing.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

anyway, now you're awake, have you taken the matter up with the person on this thread?

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/thr...ight=Streatham


----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Sorry, that's what I meant. Easy to make these mistakes when there's basically no rhyme nor reason to what one is paraphrasing.


 
I get that. I accidentally said Thursday was a Bank Holiday because _someone else_ was taking nonsense.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How's Streatham way away from the A23?  It's *on the Abloody23*


 
Innit, it *is *the bloody A23. Streatham literally means 'the village on the street' in old English.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> I wonder if the mods have ever put Editor on a ban.


 
I reported him to himself once, I never heard back.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I reported him to himself once, I never heard back.



Probably couldn't reply as he'd banned himself


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I get that. I accidentally said Thursday was a Bank Holiday because _someone else_ was taking nonsense.


 
You shouldn't take any nonsense from them


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

5t3IIa said:


> I get that. I accidentally said Thursday was a Bank Holiday because _someone else_ was taking nonsense.


 
They were taking nonsense, were they.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

My Aunty Peg used to live in Streatham, at the Tate mansion on Streatham Hill, it was a convent then, which was convenient for her, as she is a nun.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> anyway, now you're awake, have you taken the matter up with the person on this thread?
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/thr...ight=Streatham



Well, I am waiting with interest to see how he is going to defend himself. I think he may just remain silent and hope the issue will go away. I don't want to ruffle any feathers by pushing the matter too hard - look what happened to those people in Libya.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> My Aunty Peg used to live in Streatham, at the Tate mansion on Streatham Hill, it was a convent then, which was convenient for her, as she is a nun.


 
Do you address her as Mother Peg or Aunty Peg or Aunty Mother Peg or something else?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 28, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Do you address her as Mother Peg or Aunty Peg or Aunty Mother Peg or something else?


 
I call her Peg, but she is known as Sister Rose, and she has been a Mother Superior! She's retired now, although you never retire completely from nunning.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> you never retire completely from nunning.


 
you don't. i certainly still haven't kicked the habit.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 28, 2011)

marty21 said:


> I call her Peg, but she is known as Sister Rose, and she has been a Mother Superior! She's retired now, although you never retire completely from nunning.


 
I remember Sister Rose.   Went on a couple of guided tours of Park Hill before the order had to sell up.  They used to conclude with tea and Mr Kipling cakes served in the room that had once been Henry Tate's billiard room.


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 28, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> you don't. i certainly still haven't kicked the habit.


 
Groans  etc...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 28, 2011)

Tate mansion, Streatham Hill?


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 28, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> Tate mansion, Streatham Hill?


 
I assume marty21 meant to say "the hill at the top of Streatham Common"


----------



## marty21 (May 1, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> I remember Sister Rose.   Went on a couple of guided tours of Park Hill before the order had to sell up.  They used to conclude with tea and Mr Kipling cakes served in the room that had once been Henry Tate's billiard room.



I went a few times, I liked the ruined castle folly in the gardens, and the grottos! When Tate died, his family didn't want to sell the mansion to a religious order, so the nuns who did the negotiations didn't wear their habits , they didn't say they weren't nuns, or say that they were, I guess they weren't asked the right questions   

Peg (or Sister Rose) lives in Brighton now. They made a fair bit of money on the sale, they still have a convent in Brentford, I think, in a place called The Butts.



quimcunx said:


> Tate mansion, Streatham Hill?



My knowledge of the mysterious Streatham area is not too good.



lang rabbie said:


> I assume marty21 meant to say "the hill at the top of Streatham Common"



That'll be it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 1, 2011)

Looks lovely

Found this from 2004



> The refurbishment of the Grade-II listed building began four years ago, and the scheme is split between developer CPS, which has created eight luxury apartments in the main house, and Barratt, with 23 new townhouses in the coaching yards and three new houses round a courtyard at the back. Barratt has also converted some of the original outbuildings and stables, including the old billiards wing.
> 
> Park Hill was built as a merchant's country house around 1790 and Tate lived there until the end of the 19th century. The house was extended between 1870 and 1880, then sold in 1919 to an order of nuns, the Congregation of the Poor Servants of the Mother of God, who established St Michael's Convent here. One of their design contributions was turning the woodland "secret garden" into a Garden of Gethsemane grotto, complete with a statue of the crucified Christ.
> 
> Untouched for nearly 80 years, the convent eventually closed and the house and grounds were sold off to developers. One of the advantages of living at Tate Gardens is the location: orchards, woods and parkland in close proximity to Streatham Common. The residents have a herb garden, formal walk, folly and lake rather than the usual back garden.


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2011)

Is that the place that kind of backs onto Streatham Common? I remember going for a walk around the park some time ago, and coming across some kind of mysterious building hidden among the trees.


----------



## marty21 (May 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is that the place that kind of backs onto Streatham Common? I remember going for a walk around the park some time ago, and coming across some kind of mysterious building hidden among the trees.


 
there's a ruined castle in there, well a fake ruined castle, a folly, looks pretty good though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Is that the place that kind of backs onto Streatham Common? I remember going for a walk around the park some time ago, and coming across some kind of mysterious building hidden among the trees.



Google images of it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2011)

and map


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2011)

Can you do it for me MTM? I'm a little busy today.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 3, 2011)

For one fabulous moment I thought Prince William's new title was "Earl of Streatham"

















(It's Strathearn)


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2011)

And the Duke of Cambridge? How many titles can one person have?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Can you do it for me MTM? I'm a little busy today.


 
nope, been too busy today.  Still, you should be finished work now so you can do it


----------



## teuchter (May 3, 2011)

I'm still very busy.


----------



## quimcunx (May 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I'm still very busy.


 
too busy to be on here, I would have thought.


----------



## Belushi (May 3, 2011)

What are all these Brixton Hillbillies doing on the Streatham thread?

Get back to your own endz


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2011)

Belushi said:


> What are all these Brixton Hillbillies doing on the Streatham thread?
> 
> Get back to your own endz


 
Were there any Streathamites in Brixton yesterday?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 3, 2011)

teuchter said:


> I'm still very busy.


 
I'm too busy lookng at butterflies


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2011)

quimcunx said:


> too busy to be on here, I would have thought.


 
correct.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2011)

Belushi said:


> What are all these Brixton Hillbillies doing on the Streatham thread?
> 
> Get back to your own endz


 
Filling in space because there's not actually anything to chitter chatter about in Streatham.


----------



## Cowley (May 16, 2011)

I've just been informed that an Aveda Salon & Spa is opening on the High Road. 

The High Road is going through a real change at the moment, Foxtons, Aveda, whatever next?


----------



## Belushi (Jul 19, 2011)

Streatham Pulse is reporting that



> Rumour has it that the Antic pub chain is taking over the Goose in Streatham at the end of August.
> Other pubs in the chain include The Balham Bowls Club, The Tooting Tram & Social, The Dogstar, Brixton & The Westow House in Crystal Palace.


----------



## Cowley (Jul 22, 2011)

Belushi said:


> Rumour has it that the Antic pub chain is taking over the Goose in Streatham at the end of August.
> Other pubs in the chain include The Balham Bowls Club, The Tooting Tram & Social, The Dogstar, Brixton & The Westow House in Crystal Palace.
> 
> Streatham Pulse is reporting that



Hope that's true, Streatham could do with a proper pub on the High Road.

Edited to add: Did a bit of digging and your right they are taking over the Goose. It's going to be called Pratts and Payne. It's on their website listed as Pratts and Payne, no pictures yet for obvious reasons....http://www.antic-ltd.com/


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 23, 2011)

Possibly the worlds most depressing Facebook photo album of the former Goose put together by Antic's new management


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 23, 2011)

Cowley said:


> I've just been informed that an Aveda Salon & Spa is opening on the High Road.
> 
> The High Road is going through a real change at the moment, Foxtons, Aveda, whatever next?


 
Starfucks?


----------



## g force (Jul 25, 2011)

Good the Goose is awful. If they could restore the building frontage that would be immense.

I'm all for gentrification TBH the High Rd has been utterly shit for too long - but in terms of them actually redeveloping some of the sites not shite like Starbucks taking over an existing unit.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 28, 2011)

I wondered about the new name. According to the Streatham Guardian it refers to an old local Department Store and legendary Streatham Madame Cynthia Payne 

Pratts and Payne


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I wondered about the new name. According to the Streatham Guardian it refers to an old local Department Store and legendary Streatham Madame Cynthia Payne
> 
> Pratts and Payne


 

Streatham Hill went downhill when Pratts left, not that I remember it, but so everyone says.  Ridiculous innit, that the longest high street in Europe (reputedly) doesn't have a department store


----------



## TruXta (Jul 29, 2011)

Only goes to show that the quality of a high street is usually inversely proportional to its length.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2011)

Good to see people making use of the Streatham chitter-chatter thread.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Good to see people making use of the Streatham chitter-chatter thread.


 

I only did it to make you feel better, but I shall try to stick to the Brixton one


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 29, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I wondered about the new name. According to the Streatham Guardian it refers to an old local Department Store and legendary Streatham Madame Cynthia Payne
> 
> Pratts and Payne


 
Do the pubco realise that she is still alive and living just around the corner?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Do the pubco realise that she is still alive and living just around the corner?



Maybe they're honouring her.  Sort of like a blue plaque innit


----------



## Belushi (Jul 29, 2011)

I hope they invite her to open it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 29, 2011)

Belushi said:


> I hope they invite her to open it.


 

Suggest it to them, and see if you can get a few free pints for the suggestion as well


----------



## dogmatique (Aug 1, 2011)

A half decent pub in Streatham that isn't the Leigham?  About bleeding time!


----------



## Cowley (Aug 2, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Possibly the worlds most depressing Facebook photo album of the former Goose put together by Antic's new management



That's not too bad, it looks worse when there's people in it.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 18, 2012)

I might put this in the brixton thread too, but a mate of mine is considering moving to the area - anyone know what Christchurch Road is like?


----------



## Greebo (Jun 18, 2012)

spanglechick said:


> I might put this in the brixton thread too, but a mate of mine is considering moving to the area - anyone know what Christchurch Road is like?


Which end, Tulse Hill or Streatham High Rd/Brixton High Rd?  As far as I can tell, good in parts.  As far as bus routes are concerned, you've got the 201 and the P13.


----------



## plurker (Jun 21, 2012)

<heads-up>
*Streatham Festival, 5-8th July. *
If the distributors have done their job most SW16 residents will have had a programme thru their letteboxes last week...but posting here in case not - digital version can be viewed and downloaded from streathamfestival.com

Loads of stuff on offer, mostly free, from classical, open studios, weaving workshops, comedy, yarn-bombing, choral, chalk-grafitti, and a headline (free) fire show, 'Sparks Fly' on Streatham Common Sat 7th July at 9.30pm.

</spammer>


----------



## teuchter (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to see people making use of the Streatham chitter-chatter thread.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 21, 2012)

plurker said:


> <heads-up>
> *Streatham Festival, 5-8th July. *
> If the distributors have done their job most SW16 residents will have had a programme thru their letteboxes last week...but posting here in case not - digital version can be viewed and downloaded from streathamfestival.com
> 
> ...


 
Anything good on for children? Can't tell from the website.


----------



## g force (Jun 21, 2012)

Hopefully the common will be decent by then - Benson's Fun Fair has royally screwed the grass up in a fair few places


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anything good on for children? Can't tell from the website.


 
there's a few things... the one that looks interesting is a drama workshop that's for 3 year olds plus.. wondering if we'd get away with it. The fire show on the common looks like it would be brilliant but it's obviously late - finishes at 10pm. I don't think there was anything else obvious. Will look at the programme again when I get a moment.


eta.. the programme is linked to through the website above.  Here it is: 

http://www.streathamfestival.com/2011/wp-content/uploads/Streatham-Festival-2012-Programme.pdf

the drama thing for kids is on page 3.


----------



## plurker (Jul 3, 2012)

nagapie said:


> Anything good on for children? Can't tell from the website.


Sorry for delay, been at hop farm festi!
Erm, programme as linked above (thanks giajingirl), thye drama workshop as pointed out suitable for 3+, also prior to fireshow are lantern making workshops on the Common (3pm-7pm Sat).  The Ninja Knitting on Streatham Green is a drop-in-and-learn-to-knit thing also. Dance workshops and performance (both Sat and Sun) at British Home(p.10 of programme) aimed at 7-14 y/olds.
Hope some of that suits?


----------



## plurker (Jul 10, 2012)

The shop that used to house Chris Baron interiors is soon to become a Balfe's Bikes (ther'es one in Kennington already).  This has been rumoured for some time but there are now Kona flags in the venue and an advert for a shop manager.

About time - I need a new LBS to try...


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2012)

I went to The Dorchester today (just up from Streatham Hill).  It's hard not to be completely charmed by the place, in a sort of being cooked for by your Nan way. Reasonably priced, and the bill is added up with a pen and paper at the end. What's not to like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> I went to The Dorchester today (just up from Streatham Hill). It's hard not to be completely charmed by the place, in a sort of being cooked for by your Nan way. Reasonably priced, and the bill is added up with a pen and paper at the end. What's not to like.


 
The Dorchester? 

Where's that?  Never heard of it or seen it and I was up Streatham Hill yesterday (although only to take someone to the station)


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2012)

It's the little place just up from The South London Press, just before Dorchester Court, I think. It's got lattice windows, and a hand typed menu in the window. It looks a bit like it's created a rift in time to the late 50s early 60s. It's only open between 11.30 and 2.30 Tuesday to Saturday. I had plaice and chips, half a pint of orange juice, and apple and cherry crumble with custard. The bill came to £7.60. The clientelle seem to be a mixture of sharply dressed Streatham old boys, flirting with the equally ancient women who run it, and more normal local workers. I already want to go again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

That sounds like the Earl Gray & Rose


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 10, 2012)

ohmyliver said:


> It's the little place just up from The South London Press, just before Dorchester Court, I think. It's got lattice windows, and a hand typed menu in the window. It looks a bit like it's created a rift in time to the late 50s early 60s. It's only open between 11.30 and 2.30 Tuesday to Saturday. I had plaice and chips, half a pint of orange juice, and apple and cherry crumble with custard. The bill came to £7.60. The clientelle seem to be a mixture of sharply dressed Streatham old boys, flirting with the equally ancient women who run it, and more normal local workers. I already want to go again.


 
Oh, so it's *not on *Streatham Hill itself


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2012)

sorry I should have said just up from Streatham Hill *station*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Are you sure it was called the Dorchester?


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> That sounds like the Earl Gray & Rose


 
I quite like that as well, despite it being 2 quid for an admittedly very nice cupcake, it's very close to The Dorchester.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> Are you sure it was called the Dorchester?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 10, 2012)

Ah, that looks familiar now!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2012)

The Dorchester is completely unlike Earl Grey and Rose... incredibly old school.  Earl Grey and Rose is lovely but very very different indeed.

I love looking in at The Dorchester... old the old folk in suits having their steamed puddings and custard. 

Been meaning to take my mum for ages but I'd have to take the kids and I think I might either ruin a few peaceful lunches or have to give up the baby to doting grannies.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2012)

We tried out Beyrouth at the weekend.  It was nice but tbh for that style of restaurant the portions were rather on the small side - so a bit overpriced.  Also the decor means it was very loud and noisy.  Plus it was rammed and there weren't enough staff on so the service was rubbish.  We had to leave without the chips we had ordered and ended up paying for them.

No licence so corkage is £2.50.

The food was nice though but I think on balance we'll stick with FM Mangal in Camberwell and Meze Mangal in New Cross.


----------



## ohmyliver (Jul 10, 2012)

is that the new middle eastern place on Streatham high street?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 10, 2012)

yeah... Lebanese...


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2012)

plurker said:


> The shop that used to house Chris Baron interiors is soon to become a Balfe's Bikes (ther'es one in Kennington already). This has been rumoured for some time but there are now Kona flags in the venue and an advert for a shop manager.
> 
> About time - I need a new LBS to try...


Having stopped in the Kenningotn one this morning they say it will "be early next year at the earliest as we're short-staffed"...damnnit, i need my bike done befre then!


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 11, 2012)

A shame that Chris Baron Interiors has packed up. He'd been there since 1978 or thereabouts, possibly the longest serving shop in Streatham apart from Boots.


----------



## discplayer (Jul 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> We tried out Beyrouth at the weekend. It was nice but tbh for that style of restaurant the portions were rather on the small side - so a bit overpriced. Also the decor means it was very loud and noisy. Plus it was rammed and there weren't enough staff on so the service was rubbish. We had to leave without the chips we had ordered and ended up paying for them.
> 
> No licence so corkage is £2.50.
> 
> The food was nice though but I think on balance we'll stick with FM Mangal in Camberwell and Meze Mangal in New Cross.


 
Thanks for the review. Been meaning to get in there, I pass it all the time. The decor has puzzled me! Corkage is better at Lahore Kebab House doown the road!


----------



## discplayer (Jul 11, 2012)

plurker said:


> Having stopped in the Kenningotn one this morning they say it will "be early next year at the earliest as we're short-staffed"...damnnit, i need my bike done befre then!


 
What?! I was hoping they were nearly ready! 
I think I mentioned Apex in Clapham before, you maybe said you'd dealt with them before. Anyway, they're currently my favourite.


----------



## plurker (Jul 12, 2012)

discplayer said:


> What?! I was hoping they were nearly ready!


As was I, believe.
Apex have my business tomorrow for a full strip/service. They're just not the most convenient for continuing my journey...


----------



## nagapie (Jul 12, 2012)

So today I read something about the Thameslink not going north through Streatham, Herne Hill, Tulse Hill anymore. WTF, can someone please explain? This is a really convenient line and I will be  if it goes.


----------



## discplayer (Jul 13, 2012)

nagapie said:


> So today I read something about the Thameslink not going north through Streatham, Herne Hill, Tulse Hill anymore. WTF, can someone please explain? This is a really convenient line and I will be  if it goes.


 
It's a plan to change the franchise from 2018 so that the south London Thameslink loop runs only as far north as Blackfriars. There's a consultation at http://www.dft.gov.uk/consultations/dft-2012-23/. I think the service is really useful.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 13, 2012)

discplayer said:


> It's a plan to change the franchise from 2018 so that the south London Thameslink loop runs only as far north as Blackfriars. There's a consultation at http://www.dft.gov.uk/consultations/dft-2012-23/. I think the service is really useful.


 
So it will be the same to Wimbledon etc but when going north will end at Blackfriars instead of going to Kings X and then on to Cricklewood etc?


----------



## discplayer (Jul 13, 2012)

nagapie said:


> So it will be the same to Wimbledon etc but when going north will end at Blackfriars instead of going to Kings X and then on to Cricklewood etc?


 
Yes. The relevant (as far I I see from a skim and search not full read) section of the consultation doc:

​


> Wimbledon loop and Thameslink core services via Elephant & Castle​7.21 Many stakeholders are aware that Network Rail has recommended, in both the South London and London and South East Route Utilisation Strategies, that Wimbledon loop services should start and terminate at Blackfriars. Network Rail wishes to see trains presented to the Thameslink core punctually, and it sees the crossing moves that the Wimbledon loop trains have to make south of Blackfriars as potential conflicts with other trains, and thus a threat to punctuality. At peak times, from December 2018, it will be possible for up to 16 trains per hour to approach Blackfriars from the south route via Elephant & Castle, but for no more than eight of these to proceed through the Thameslink core. The other eight must terminate in the new platforms on the west side of Blackfriars station. All these trains will approach Blackfriars either from the Denmark Hill direction (including Catford loop trains) or from Herne Hill (including Wimbledon loop trains). The question to be decided is which six or eight trains (depending on whether 16 or 18 approach from London Bridge) go through the Thameslink core and which terminate. Trains that use these routes today come from Sutton, Wimbledon, Ashford (via Maidstone East), Rochester, Sevenoaks, Orpington, Beckenham Junction and Kent House. We are seeking respondents’ views on which of these service groups should run through the Thameslink core and which should terminate at Blackfriars.
> Q.18
> What services that run via Elephant & Castle do respondents think should run via the Thameslink core route?
> 
> ...


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 2, 2014)

han Minnie the Minx 

Just read elsewhere that Knollys Road Garden centre is closing down in 4 weeks and plants are being sold off half price.


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2014)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> han Minnie the Minx
> 
> Just read elsewhere that Knollys Road Garden centre is closing down in 4 weeks and plants are being sold off half price.



I heard! That is so sad. We love that place. 
Didn't know about the sale though - thanks.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 4, 2014)

That's a real shame. I did always think it was in a bit of a weird place though.


----------



## Belushi (May 22, 2014)

The housing association In charge of shared ownership flats at the new Streatham Hub development have gazumped their own customers! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27524426


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2014)

Belushi said:


> The housing association In charge of shared ownership flats at the new Streatham Hub development have gazumped their own customers! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-27524426



Was on the news last night. People being interviewed who thought they were moving into their new flat next month and now can't afford to looking heart broken 

A colleague was just telling me that during the last housing boom developers didn't or couldn't go that far. His mate was offered £80,000 cash to back out of a new build scheme 'cos they could get so much more from it than when he bought it off plan. 

Has the law changed or have they just become more shitty?


----------



## Belushi (May 24, 2014)

Good news for hub residents, the shitty housing association have backed down thanks to the bad publicity http://www.theguardian.com/money/2014/may/23/london-homebuyers-gazumped-housing-association


----------



## Casual Observer (May 24, 2014)

Well done to the shared ownership purchasers for getting themselves organised and nullifying the attempted swindle in such a short space of time. They received notification of the intention to shaft them on Monday and had blown it out of the water by Friday of the same week. That's good going by anyone's standards.

Hopefully Wandle Housing Association will be in serious trouble for this, a crude attempt to cheat the very people they're supposed to be helping.


----------



## Belushi (May 24, 2014)

I used to live just around the corner from there in Lewin Road, when they started construction I considered applying for one of the shared ownership places as I wanted to stay in the neighbourhood, but seeing how the property market was going in London I decided I couldn't hang around and bought a place in Tottenham 18 months ago.


----------



## Maggot (May 31, 2014)

A friend of mine is part of a benefit gig at the White Lion on Wednesday 11th June, to raise money for the excellent Spires charity.  http://www.spires.org.uk/

£5 suggested donation, a number of acts performing, starts at 8.

https://www.facebook.com/events/143...5926293/?ref=notif&notif_t=plan_mall_activity


----------



## nagapie (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can find an online timetable for exercise classes at Streatham Leisure? I can't seem to find one like I can for the Rec.


----------



## Boudicca (May 31, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an online timetable for exercise classes at Streatham Leisure? I can't seem to find one like I can for the Rec.


It's on the website, but not where you think it should be:  http://www.better.org.uk/leisure/streatham-ice-and-leisure-centre#carousel0

Scroll down to 'Weekly Programme' and click on each day.

Hey, line dancing for the over 55s.  This may be my opportunity not to be the oldest and fattest in the class.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 16, 2015)

I see Morrisons is going to close.  No surprise there now that I presume the new Tesco is open, and that site was empty for years after Safeway shut.

Morrisons reveals which 11 stores it will close


----------



## jakejb79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Belushi said:


> I see Morrisons is going to close.  No surprise there now that I presume the new Tesco is open, and that site was empty for years after Safeway shut.
> 
> Morrisons reveals which 11 stores it will close



I wonder when it will close and what it will be replaced with?


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2015)

Piece on the Londonist about the first supermarkets in London, including the very first one in Streatham

How London Created The British Supermarket


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 10, 2016)

We had a takeaway from Delhi Bites opposite Streatham Hill Station last night. Really enjoyed it. It is run by a delightful friendly family, the man compiled a taster box of all the veg curries for us to try before deciding, the lamb biriyani was fantastic - they use good quality ingredients and it is very ungreasy. We had 2 biriyanis and a veg curry - we had a mixture of two in one portion - which provided an enormous dinner last night plus leftovers for a big lunch today, for two. At the moment they are offering spontaneous discounts for members of Streatham Mum's Network!
A new local regular!


----------



## chillum86 (Jan 10, 2016)

Yes, Delhi bites is fantastic. Reallu tasty and highly authentic food. The couple who run it are indeed lovely. I keep tellling them they should advertise more, theyre selling themselves short at the moment.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 10, 2016)

That's the second very positive review i've seen in the last couple of days - but the other was on SMN - so was maybe you too.  gonna try it though.


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jan 12, 2016)

gaijingirl said:


> That's the second very positive review i've seen in the last couple of days - but the other was on SMN - so was maybe you too.  gonna try it though.


Yes, I think that was me - I barely frequent SMN but thought I would give them a shout-out as a relatively new independent business - and a good one at that.

ETA also, I had accepted the spontaneously offered SMN discount so it seemed only right


----------



## ash (Jan 12, 2016)

OvalhouseDB said:


> We had a takeaway from Delhi Bites opposite Streatham Hill Station last night. Really enjoyed it. It is run by a delightful friendly family, the man compiled a taster box of all the veg curries for us to try before deciding, the lamb biriyani was fantastic - they use good quality ingredients and it is very ungreasy. We had 2 biriyanis and a veg curry - we had a mixture of two in one portion - which provided an enormous dinner last night plus leftovers for a big lunch today, for two. At the moment they are offering spontaneous discounts for members of Streatham Mum's Network!
> A new local regular!





chillum86 said:


> Yes, Delhi bites is fantastic. Reallu tasty and highly authentic food. The couple who run it are indeed lovely. I keep tellling them they should advertise more, theyre selling themselves short at the moment.





gaijingirl said:


> That's the second very positive review i've seen in the last couple of days - but the other was on SMN - so was maybe you too.  gonna try it though.



I went today and agree with your feedback. The food was authentic and really tasty. Lovely guy who when I mentioned urban 75 and showed him your reviews had asked me to post that he will give a 20% discount to anyone who mentions Urban75.  I will definitely be returning.


----------



## chillum86 (Jan 14, 2016)

Great. I'll have to remember that next time I pop in!


----------



## chillum86 (Jan 14, 2016)

On the subject of great new openings. The staff at Art & Craft are also lovely. The selection of beer they do is pretty decent and very representative of local brewerys. Also if like me you like good beer but find prices a bit steep, they sell a four pint growler for £10. Lovely fresh ale or lager for 2.50 a pint!


----------



## plurker (Jan 18, 2016)

does it make sense to merge this and the 'New stuff in streatham' threads?

Art & craft - I was outside it on Sunday, wandring, had never though to look at it befre as the name plus logo (a pen nib) give the impressions it was a n art supplies store, which I have no need of.  why the hell would you call a beer shop Art & Craft (I get the _craft beer_ connection, but it makes little sense - especially as it's already off the footfall zone - you'd think a sign with 'BEER SHOP' would get more punters in!


----------



## chillum86 (Jan 18, 2016)

plurker said:


> Art & craft - I was outside it on Sunday, wandring, had never though to look at it befre as the name plus logo (a pen nib) give the impressions it was a n art supplies store, which I have no need of.  why the hell would you call a beer shop Art & Craft (I get the _craft beer_ connection, but it makes little sense - especially as it's already off the footfall zone - you'd think a sign with 'BEER SHOP' would get more punters in!



I thought the plan was they were going to be an independent art shop too, that doesnt seem to have happened though. I do agree it's hard to work out what the shop is! They need to advertise more, that could also be said for a lot of Streatham gems tho!


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 19, 2016)

Art and Craft is run by the son of the old boy who used to run the greengrocers at the same location.  Who also runs a craft brewery.  I gave 8 bottles of assorted beers to my beer afficionado brother in law for Christmas. I've been meaning to catch up with him to get his verdict, especially on the smoked beer.


----------



## plurker (Jan 19, 2016)

chillum86 said:


> I thought the plan was they were going to be an independent art shop too, that doesnt seem to have happened though.



They do have some urban art prints on the wall, above the beer - saw some Eine/Paul Insect prints there - but they looked more like display only rather than selling them...


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2021)

The unlockening. It's back, it's open again and it's still doing 
Chatting to bloke in there, we could not rember the dept store that was there....it came to me while typing this. Pratt's...doh. still can't remember name of large hifi shop long since gone. Anyone?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 24, 2022)

In this very fast changing world in which we live it's comforting and reassuring to see some things never change. We are there again this evening Home


----------

